# What you charge for classes



## TallAdam85 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thinking of opening a dojo soon want to know what people charge per month I was thinking 85 cause all the schools in the area are around 100 bucks per month


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds good, currently I average 47.50 per student full time 6 days a week, but then I have 27 that do not pay we support them. We mormanly charge 65.00 a month but moving to a bigger space more room 7660 square feet and a wieght room so we are going up to 75.00 a month still below the 125.00 average for my area.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jan 17, 2008)

k cause i want to be cheaper moving in to the area it is funny i was driving by this place and was like this is a good place for a dojo turns out it was for 8 years they moved out because they out grew the place 2 years ago and be vancent since then now they moved 5 miles aways so if i open it will not hurt them plus i dont know them and Burger King and wendys can both be open same with Right Aid And Cvs why not 2 karate schools


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 17, 2008)

TallAdam85 said:


> k cause i want to be cheaper moving in to the area it is funny i was driving by this place and was like this is a good place for a dojo turns out it was for 8 years they moved out because they out grew the place 2 years ago and be vancent since then now they moved 5 miles aways so if i open it will not hurt them plus i dont know them and Burger King and wendys can both be open same with Right Aid And Cvs why not 2 karate schools


 
I agree set up shop and start training people it is a great way of life, enjoy.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yea the reason is I been in martial arts 10 years this fall just hosted my first tournament last weekend with over 500 people there. Now I always been teaching for other people but still there rules and there profit and at times no money, but my dream of being a cop been put on hold so I am 22 and will get a 1 year lease and see how it goes plus can go to college in the fall and get the 20 hrs i need for my degree.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 18, 2008)

TallAdam85 said:


> Yea the reason is I been in martial arts 10 years this fall just hosted my first tournament last weekend with over 500 people there. Now I always been teaching for other people but still there rules and there profit and at times no money, but my dream of being a cop been put on hold so I am 22 and will get a 1 year lease and see how it goes plus can go to college in the fall and get the 20 hrs i need for my degree.


 
Sounds like agreat plan I wish you the very best, keep us posted.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 18, 2008)

TallAdam85 said:


> Thinking of opening a dojo soon want to know what people charge per month I was thinking 85 cause all the schools in the area are around 100 bucks per month


 
Adam all the schools in Gaylord are charging around $100 per month?  I am a little surprised.  

Now as to what you choose to charge.  I think you should determine what the value of what you teach is and then you should have an idea. (then figure out your expenses and if you can make it work)  Good luck and I am sure you will do fine!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jan 18, 2008)

No my master is in gaylord he charges 65 a month and 3 other dojos I moved back to warren thinking opening in Oakland County for 100 a month


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, there are two schools of thought on this.

1. decide what you think you are worth

2. decide what the market can bare

I advocate the second theory.

primarily because IN BUSINESS, it doesnt matter what you THINK you are worth, what matters is what people are willing to pay.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> Well, there are two schools of thought on this.
> 
> 1. decide what you think you are worth
> 
> ...


 
This is true, for my tenue I should be getting $150.00 per student but my area would not support this so we do what we can to keep the doors opened.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 22, 2008)

Exactly right.

I am starting up a small garage dojo. Should be ready to hold classes in it bymiddle to end of next month. Thats why i have so many recent posts in this section of the forums..LOL

The very first thing I did when i was thinking about how much I should charge was to find a single mother in the area and ask her what she could pay. That way, I know if I price my classes so SHE can afford it, so can everyone else I am likely to run into.


With my experience, I THINK my lessons are worth $100  month EASY. But in the small town I live in, MAYBE 2% of the population could afford that. I would be killing myself to charge that much


----------



## rmclain (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Terry,

I haven't kept up with other schools in our area lately.  I didn't realize the average was up to $125/month. Wow!




terryl965 said:


> Sounds good, currently I average 47.50 per student full time 6 days a week, but then I have 27 that do not pay we support them. We mormanly charge 65.00 a month but moving to a bigger space more room 7660 square feet and a wieght room so we are going up to 75.00 a month still below the 125.00 average for my area.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2008)

rmclain said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> I haven't kept up with other schools in our area lately. I didn't realize the average was up to $125/month. Wow!


 
Yes sir that is what they are getting, some people are mad because I do not raise my prices but I do not care. How have you been Sir?


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 22, 2008)

wow

I think i would feel guilty charging someone that much


----------



## Kacey (Apr 22, 2008)

I teach at a Y, and they set the prices... and do the collections, as well.  It works for me!


----------



## kosho (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello,
        I charge kids under 16  $50.00 a month I charge adults $60.00 a month. I just went up to $60.00 for kids and $75.00 for adults.
But I did not change the price of the students who are training.

I charge $30.00 for a private class for 1 hr time. or I do a package deal
You pay me $200.00 up front and you get 10 private class. But you must use them In 1 years time. Mostly the students use them up 1 a week. so after 10 weeks they buy more. It works out really well for all. 

Kosho


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 23, 2008)

wow, thats a good idea. Mind if i steal that?


----------



## Jim Greenwood (Apr 25, 2008)

All kids classes $50 a month with class twice a week and the adults I charge $60 a month for a 2 hour class once a week. I charge $35 a 1/2 hour for private lessons and if they do 4 privates a month all their group classes are free. Each additional family member is 1/2 price for any classes or any age. Many people do the private lesson deal.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 27, 2008)

We're currently charging about $40 a month, with a $50 family max (2 or more related students, like brothers or parent/child).

One main class each week, any number of options for other sessions by mutual arrangement with an instructor.  An occasional clinic may have additional fees to cover its costs.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 27, 2008)

Here is my pricing list so far:
Standard member ship gives 2 one hour classes per week

Standard membership: 40
Family 2nd member:    30
Family 3rd member:     20

Premium membership gives 3 classes per week + 2 one hour privates per month
Premium membership:  50 + annual fee

Corporate rates:
Standard membership minus 10%

does this seem out of line?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 27, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> Here is my pricing list so far:
> Standard member ship gives 2 one hour classes per week
> 
> Standard membership: 40
> ...


 

Looks a little low but maybe in your area that is what the market can bear right now, By the way best of luck with the opening.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 27, 2008)

Terry,
yeah, it is low, but for now, in my own place, i dont have to pay rent, so I can afford it. Plus, times are tough in East Texas.

Thanks, i will be sure to let you know how it goes.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 27, 2008)

I know a guy who lives in the SF Bay Area and pays (Sit down) $300 per month for group lessons.


----------



## marlon (Apr 27, 2008)

remember to pay yourself.  No matter how good things look, now thngs can go wrong, students come and go regardless of how good your teachings are; no matter how much you love the art, there is a price you pay to your teacher and the price of time; gas; training; and the responsiblity of running a school and dealing with all the personalities...  There are few things i love more than teaching, but i almost had to close at one point because i did not take care of the financial side...(it would have been the dedicated students who would have suffered from my failure..not me i can always keep training)...this means after costs you must pay yourself.  Besides your worth it, no?  Just as your teacher is worth it...

marlon


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 27, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> Terry,
> yeah, it is low, but for now, in my own place, i dont have to pay rent, so I can afford it. Plus, times are tough in East Texas.
> 
> Thanks, i will be sure to let you know how it goes.


 
I understand TF, I am considering lowering mine to bring in more students as well, the DFW area is bad too.


----------



## bobquinn (Apr 27, 2008)

Words could not have been spoken, the second prior post hit it right on. I have been doing this since the late 70's and didn't have a clue how important it was to think of the financial role the we must partake in.
Koodo's!

Bob Quinn


----------



## slammer449 (Apr 27, 2008)

That Sounds A Little High.  I Get Lessons For 55 Dollars.


----------



## bobquinn (Apr 27, 2008)

I charge 100 per student per month with no family discounts. The truth be it the square footage doesn't allow for discouts on the rent. Meaning you have to pay the same whether it be one student or another. once I applied that thinking, I was able to purchase my building.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 27, 2008)

bobquinn said:


> I charge 100 per student per month with no family discounts. The truth be it the square footage doesn't allow for discouts on the rent. Meaning you have to pay the same whether it be one student or another. once I applied that thinking, I was able to purchase my building.


 

Excellent point. spmetimes student forget we have bills to pay. Without that the school closes down.


----------



## bobquinn (Apr 27, 2008)

I think the best way to look at the charging for lessons theory is easy. The next time you go to have your brakes fixed tell the the repair man you only want them to do a have price job. Next time you go to have a dinner at your local eatery, tell them you only want to pay for the half the meal. Next time you go to the doctor , tell the doc you only want to pay for half his service, you'll get half the job! We change lifes, we motivate the unmotivated. We are in the front line to getting back our youth!


----------



## bobquinn (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a school in Atlanta,and that gives me many differant clients. I had a student, which happens to be a very prominant doctor. After class he told me.Mr.Quinn you are like a doc! You dispense information that could safe lives, just like a doctor would dispense advise and meds to safe lives. Wow what a thought and concept!


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 27, 2008)

people HAVE to eat, they HAVE to go to the doctor


no one HAS to take martial art lessons.

It doesnt matter what you think you are worth. You are only worth what your potential customers can afford to pay or are willing to pay.

be that high or low.


----------



## bobquinn (Apr 28, 2008)

excellent point TX. we are in the dispenseable form of entertaiment for the family. Soccer is free,t-ball is free,the local park and rec is cheaper class rates. You get what you pay for in life. I look at what we do as an investment in the future for our youth. I do help alot of families in need. Families that are in financial trouble to get scholarships at my school. When I started with Lee, I paid 27. a month for 2 times a week in a beat up building. I don't think he was thinking that he wanted to stay in that location forever. The core of what we aretaught and get from our teaching is humilty and honesty, with that comes prosperity.
Keep comunicating the subject and we see where it goes.
Peace!
BQ


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 28, 2008)

Bob,
everything you have said is all true. A good instructor has to wear many, many hats.

We are part life coach, personal trainer, priest, motivator, etc

we change lives, we SAVE lives. We make better people.

And yeah, it is a business, we have to pay the bills to keep the door open.

it is a most delicate balance we have to maintain.And a very hard JOB sometimes


----------



## bobquinn (Apr 28, 2008)

I've seen some instructor go to the deep dark side of greed and forget what got them to where they are. We make money, money does'nt make us. keep the faith.

BQ


----------



## Grenadier (May 12, 2008)

For one thing, you don't want to overcharge.  While some folks in some of the more posh areas of California may be able to command $250 / month from each student, that's not going to work for most places.  You have to look at things, such as the median income, as well as the disposition of the people, for the area.  

However, at the same time, you don't want to undercharge.  One of the biggest problems is that some folks want to be the lowest priced person in town.  While that's a very noble thing, it also might not pay for the lights, water, rent, etc. 

Equally important, though, is how much of a value do your clients perceive you to offer?  If they believe that you are offering a service that's worth a lot more than what they're paying, then the only person losing out on things would be you.  

As sad as it sounds, I've seen excellent teachers have problems keeping a dojo's numbers up, because they weren't charging enough (say, $35 / mo).  At the same time, I've seen some truly awful (in terms of skill) teachers keep their dojos packed with students, yet they were charging three times as much as the other guy was charging.  

What really irked me, was that the expensive guy kept alluding to his school as the "Cadillac" of the martial arts schools in the area, while putting down the other guy, calling him the "Yugo" of the schools.  While that was hardly the case, a lot of times, unfortunately, people will believe this.

Of course, it's not just solely about price.  Nobody is going to want to go to a decrepit, rotting building where there are cockroaches on the floor that scurry all over you while you're trying to meditate!   However, most folks here want to maintain at least a decent dojo, I'd imagine.


----------



## terryl965 (May 12, 2008)

Well after researching the whole metroplex area of DFW I found 763 Tae Kwon Do school out of that the average cost per person is 135.00 per month for only three days a week. Belt testing fee's are roughly $60.00 and a BB test average a meer $790.00. If I could only get that then I would be making on a average of $8000.00 a month profit, man that would be great.


----------



## jks9199 (May 12, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> For one thing, you don't want to overcharge.  While some folks in some of the more posh areas of California may be able to command $250 / month from each student, that's not going to work for most places.  You have to look at things, such as the median income, as well as the disposition of the people, for the area.
> 
> However, at the same time, you don't want to undercharge.  One of the biggest problems is that some folks want to be the lowest priced person in town.  While that's a very noble thing, it also might not pay for the lights, water, rent, etc.
> 
> ...


This is actually a good point, though primarily for commercial schools.

The "right" price to charge has to balance being high enough to convey "quality", low enough to be affordable, and still cover the costs (with some profit!)...

Just one more reason I don't teach professionally...


----------



## Twin Fist (May 12, 2008)

HOLY JAMA LAMA

I am not sure what part of that freaks me out more, that there are over 700 TKD schools in the metroplex of what they are charging....







terryl965 said:


> Well after researching the whole metroplex area of DFW I found 763 Tae Kwon Do school out of that the average cost per person is 135.00 per month for only three days a week. Belt testing fee's are roughly $60.00 and a BB test average a meer $790.00. If I could only get that then I would be making on a average of $8000.00 a month profit, man that would be great.


----------



## terryl965 (May 12, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> HOLY JAMA LAMA
> 
> I am not sure what part of that freaks me out more, that there are over 700 TKD schools in the metroplex of what they are charging....


 
I know it is outragous at the least.


----------

